# Fourm Get Together Feb 4th



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

I have a room at Cabela's Reserver for February 4th 2001 . The cost of the room is $150 From 10:30 Am to 5:20 pm Please let me KNOW ASAP !!!!

Gary 

[email protected]


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Sounds good to me! I'll bring the family. When do you need to send them the $$$?

How about selling tickets to cover the cost of the room, (say $10/family) with the remainder being given away as raffle prizes?

------------------
"We shall never achieve harmony with land, any more than we shall achieve absolute justice or liberty for people. In these higher aspirations the important thing is not to achieve, but to strive." Aldo Leopold 1887-1948

[This message has been edited by BowDad (edited 12-08-2000).]


----------



## deerless (Feb 29, 2000)

I'm there, When do you want the money?

Deerless


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I'm there! I'll put it on the calendar!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2000)

I marked my calandar. How much per person? Glad you picked a Sunday.

------------------
~Ann

Every day spent outdoors is the best day of my life.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Steve, maybe we should copy this thread to the outing forum. This gathering would be an excellent time to plan the summer outing.

------------------
Sarge

Live your conscience. Leave others to theirs.

[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 12-08-2000).]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Moving this post to the outing forum now.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm assuming this is the one in Monroe? Have it on my calendar


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I'm there. I'll have my 2 of my sons with me.

Just let us how you're going to cover the charges for the room.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I would like to be there but it's the last day of goose season and we should be getting birds back from the south by then. If it was the following week I'd try to make it.


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

I thought it was in Dundee?

IM IN.   And, if you need a forum leader.... Im great in debating. LOL!!!!! 

My husband and 3 kids will be there. Kids 7, 4 and 9 months.

Lets wait to see how many people want to go, before setting a price, to make sure we will have enough money. As for the extra... maybe we can put it aside for another meeting some day in the future ? 



------------------
The most wild, crazy, shootin' gal in Mid-Michigan!


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Hey, with extra $ we could have a cool cake made - a hunting one... and supply punch. ? Paper plates, plastic cups, napkins and forks. 

What do you think? If you need any help, let me know.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I have it on my calendar. I am looking forward to it. My wife will be there also.

Post up how you want to handle financing the room and any other misc expenses ASAP. 




------------------
Neapolis
---------


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

I will make it also and will mark the calender so I don't forget. 
Maybe we can all bring something and have a dinner.
Would like to meet you all and I will bring the camera and take a group photo, hope nobody is camera shy, say CHEESE!! ..SnS


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

Well i am still trying to get this together. There is a Cafeteria there. That sells all kinds of Sandwiches and things. I Had a hard time finding this thread. I hope others find it. If you know someone looking for it please tell them where to look. I was also open for sugestions on how to collect the money it will cost $150 for the day i was hoping they would just say go ahead and use it for free ( guess not  Oh well i am trying to do the best i can . Please spread the news where this is at 


gary 

[email protected]



[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 12-08-2000).]


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

Will this be in Dundee?


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

I should have no problem with that date.Just let me know the cost. My wife and son will be able to go also.

------------------
HAPPY AND SAFE HUNTING TO ALL.


----------



## bonasabuster (Oct 17, 2000)

well maybe this buckeye will show up if it is in dundee as long as it won't turn into a buckeye bashing or hunting outing  also i'm packing my lunch that cafateria is expensive and i'm always spending all my money in the store!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

This Meeting of members will be in the Cabela's store in Dundee Michigan on Highway 23. Dundee is about 30 Miles South of Ann Arbor. If you have any more questions please post here or email me.


Gary


[email protected]



[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 12-10-2000).]


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Sportsmaster, maybe if you tell them about the website... talk to the manager. Tell them this site has lots of members who shop at their store. Want me to call?  I have a way with words. LOL! "I am a member of the Michigan-sportsman website, we have many members who shop at your store. We would be willing to have an outing at your store if you would be willing to rent us the room for a discounted price" 

? But, really if we all split the cost - it shouldnt be that much per member. If the store would allow, we could have a pot luck. Everyone could bring a dish to pass.. see if they have outlets to plug in things like crock pots (to keep the food warm) - Let me know if you need help organizing.  

I mean, if we charge 10. an adult (kids free, just need to know how many kids will attend for food) - if 20 adults come, thats 200! We can set aside the extra money for another get together, a bigger one - maybe catered someday. ?? 

OHHHH STEVE, we should have a fund for "get togethers" the money we raise at the get togethers, will just go twords the next bigger and better get together." What do you think? Not really a profit maker, but an investment type thing.

My husband does that with a group of fox hunters. Its bigger and better each year it seems like.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

Hope i have a great idea. It seems like i upset a few people for some unknown reason because either i live in Ohio or I didn't personally ask them. So why don't you call cabelas and make plans for this get together. I will turn the whole thing over to you and you can make all decisions then. Thanks a lot for your offering . 

I will just stay in ohio


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2000)

Gary,

Did we miss something here? What happened? Who is upset? I thought you had a great idea.



------------------
~Ann

Every day spent outdoors is the best day of my life.


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Gary - I'd also like you to elaborate on the situation. I think you have done a great job putting this thing together. Someone had to pick up the ball and run with it, and my hats off to you for doing so!!! Don't let some self-absorbed idiots get to you. Keep up the good work ... I'm looking forward to meeting you. 

------------------
"We shall never achieve harmony with land, any more than we shall achieve absolute justice or liberty for people. In these higher aspirations the important thing is not to achieve, but to strive." Aldo Leopold 1887-1948


----------



## hoytshooter (Aug 31, 2000)

I just marked it on my calendar, and as long as nothing comes up I will plan to be there with my wife, and two kids. It sounds like it will be a great time, and I too am confused, but think you are doing a great service for the site sprortmaster. Thank you for taking the initiative.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Gary, I'm not sure exactly what has happened behind the scenes, but it'd be a crying shame for you to not be there, especially since you're the one that took up the challenge and made the call nobody else would. Illegitimus U Carborundum!

Another idea for the GTG. Why not have some Michigan-Sportsman.com t-shirts and sweatshirts and other items for sale? Since so many members would be at the same place, it would both promote and support the site.


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

Sportsmaster, whats up? like all the others i wonder whats going on. It is a great idea and i was looking forward to meeting you, please let us know whats going on. Take care, ray

------------------
HAPPY AND SAFE HUNTING TO ALL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2000)

To all for your concerns THANKS for your support. No one gave me a hard time . I have a lot going on here with some family matters. I do appreciate Hopes  offer and she has much more time ( And good Ideas) then I do right. now. I will help her any way i can here but i want to thank you all again )

Gary


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

GARY! Yikes, I didnt offer to totally take over! LOL! You better go!! You started this entire thing. I am willing to help, but - you just cant back out now!


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

I think we need more people heading this thing up than just one....


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Feb 4th sounds good. Back-up date in case of bad weather ?


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

What can I do to ease some of the burden? 
I'm not looking to have this thrown into my lap! I just thought that I could help lighten the load.
Let me know.


----------



## sticksandrocks (Oct 12, 2000)

Why don't everyone give 10$ and anything else given to charity. That is only 15 members. This should not be a big deal. We are all pretty busy and probably can't spend a whole day there. Does the facility need to be pre-paid. If the charity thing is not ok we should be able to figure this out. This should NOT be a show stopper.

I guess this means I'm a go.

I can even make the name tags if I get the names of members. I will take that responsibily and associated cost.


Don

------------------
Sticks and Rocks


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2000)

What i was going to do was have a table there with someone registering people. Then they would get a name tag with there user name on it . Then i was going to maybe have a raffle tickets . 
To all those that sent me a email with suppoer THANKS  I just lost a very sweet mother inlaw to cancer a couple months ago. Her husband my fater inlaw has moved in with us and he is very sick also. So things here are very hectic. I will try and help hope if i can with this. IT sure was nice of her to offer ) thanks hope. 


gary


----------



## Mptycreel (Jul 23, 2000)

You can count me in! I'll even drag the fiance along  Anyway, I really like the idea of promoting the site while there. I keep picturing a banner over the check in table with the website on it. I don't know, just thinking.


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

I am going to call the place on Friday with more details - I need to know a few things from everyone:

1. Where are you traveling from?
2. Those who want to help, please email me at [email protected]  
3. Would you all like to just have cake and punch? Maybe a few snacks?


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

I thought it would be easy to get a "hand" count on the forum, so I posted a new topic just for that... we ought to get better results than the FLORIDA hand counts. LOL! I hope we dont have a problem with any Chads.  Okay, lame joke. LOL! Im tired. LOL!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Hope, a couple of things to ask them. What is the capacity of their room? I`m sure the fire marshall has a capacity based on room size. Also will they allow us to bring food with us or will we have to buy from their cafeteria?
Then their is the cost. How much per person, will it be per person, per couple or per family? Several members have said they are bringing their kids. I don`t like the idea that I might have to pay $10 for myself and you will be paying $10 and bring along your husband and three kids for the same price.

------------------


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

I have to get more info on the price, I am waiting for someone to give me a call. I will let you know a.s.a.p. I think the charge will be per adult or per family. So, if you come single - 10. or 15. (just an example) per family. Maybe we can set aside a fund for get togethers, any money left over can go twords the next get together. I will email Steve on the issue. What do you all think? I will have more info tonight.

Thanks for your comments, I want them.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I'll know if I can make it in about 2 weeks. I'll post on the hand count if I'm good to go!


----------



## sticksandrocks (Oct 12, 2000)

What ever happened with covering the cost of the room.

------------------
Sticks and Rocks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm going to try to make it just so ya'all can yell at the DNR.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2000)

Ok GUYS & gals Hope gave it back to me so your stuck with me handling this thingy . 
Here is some of the particulars . The store opens at 10:00 am and closes at 6:00 pm . The room holds about 200 people . I will have tables set up around the room with chairs for people to set and do what ever. I thought everyone could either eat the food that cabela's sells or bring there own lunch. I am leaving that up to you . I will pay for the room and what ever you want to donate to cover the cost of the room is up to you. YOU ARE NOT OBGLIATED TO PAY anything . I do have a few ideas and could use a little help with a few ideas i have . 
1. have a registration table that people come to and get a name tag with your forum user name on it . Then if your walking the store and see someone with a name tag DON'T be SHY ( i AM SURE A FEW OF YOU WON'T LOL). introduce your self. I would like to have someone sign people in. I would also like ot possibly have someone bring in a computer and give demos on how to work the forum better. 
I was wondering if i could talk boher into maybe answering some Q's and maybe talking some DNR management ideas. If anyone elase has any ideas please don't hesitate to ask me. you can also email me at 

[email protected]

you should come and plan on haveing a great time. BE SURE to BRING your CAMERAS 

Hope this makes everyone happy


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2000)

opps

[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 12-22-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2000)

Sportsmaster....Lookin' good! Thanks for ALL of your hard work.



------------------
~Ann

Every day spent outdoors is the best day of my life.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks for picking this up again sportsmaster. I know organizing something like this is a lot of work.

------------------


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2000)

sportsmaster, looks like I will be in town and I live within 40 minutes of the store so I can be there to help with tables, setup, registration, etc. just email me and let me know what you need.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

sportmaster...I plan on making a day of it and will enjoy answering any question I can, those I can't I will find out the answer and post on the forums. As far as management ideas, Law Division doesn't set management plans, Wildlife Division does, I will attempt to answer what I can but...

Looking forward to it, just hope the roads are good for the trip for everyone's sake.


----------

